# Period pain and backache at 34 weeks, Is this normal??!



## kittenmama

Hi Ladies,

I've been getting period pain and lower back cramps since midday yesterday and for the last few days it's felt like LO has been so low down he's about to pop out.

Is this normal, will it pass or is it worth calling the hospital? I don't have a phone number for my midwife.

I had a bath last night and that seemed to ease it for a few hours but now it's back. Not sure what this could be, hopefully it might just be stretching ligaments but I was wondering if anyone else has has the same thing?

Thanks in advance!

xxx


----------



## A3my

I've been getting this lately too - it seems to happen when I've done too much though. I'm seeing my consultant on Tuesday so I might mention it then, good to know I'm not the only one though xx


----------



## terridee69

I've been gettting this for the last few weeks, when I asked the MW she said that it was just normal aches and pains, something to do with the baby getting lower and putting pressure on those areas. I guess when I thought about it the pressure of a period causes that pain and now I have a heavy baby not just a period pressure to cause the pain ..... :shrug:


----------



## kittenmama

That's made me feel a bit better, I'm getting frustrated at the moment by not being able to do what I normally do, so I'm still decorating and lugging the vacuum around even though everything is taking three times longer.

Maybe it's a sign I need to start putting my feet up.

xxx


----------



## bunnyhop

Im just coming upto 32 weeks and started with period pains yesterday not sure what causes them but ive been alot busier yesterday than usual


----------



## terridee69

I think when your busy up and about doing things, gravity pulls the baby lower causing more pressure.... I keep being told that I need to relax now and slow down, but theres to much to do, it all just takes that much longer :haha:


----------



## Lynsey1986

I've been getting period pains and lower backache for the last week or 2, but on monday there was a tiny bit of blood. I phoned up the hospital and they got me to come in to do a trace and and examination. the trace was fine, they said i had a sensitive uterus (i've been getting braxton hicks since about 20 weeks, and everything seems to set them off lol), and the blood was from a tiny laceration, nothing from the cervix or anything. they wanted to keep me in as it was hospital policy since there was the period pains/backache and blood, but the doc said if id spoken to her about it before (as the amount of blood was tiny), she wouldnt have worried. As for the backache etc, they didnt seem to be concerned as long as the trace was ok/ baby was active.

Btw, do you tend to get it when driving/ in the passenger seat of a car? i get it loads then, so dunno if its something to do with the sensitive uterus?lol


----------



## cking

I've been having this too.. literally think my period is going to start at any point. As theres no blood I haven't spoken to anyone but it has been laying on my mind so im pleased to see im not the only one :) x


----------



## kittenmama

I ended up speaking to a midwife and they asked me to come in. They monitored me for a while and could see I was having regular pains and tightenings but they checked to see if it was early labour and my cervix is still closed so they aren't sure what it is.

One of the possibilities is that my BH are super strong lol! But I've been sent home with painkillers and told to come back in if it continues or gets worse.

I got woken by the pain at about 4.30 this morning but I've done NOTHING today, just relaxed (which was very frustrating as we need to go shopping for more baby clothes!) but the pain has subsided now, I only get the ache coming back when I'm on my feet.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Ive been having exactly the same, BH terrible since 20 weeks so bad takes my breath away, v v uncomfy bump all the time tight and hard and lately period pains / backache and lots of sorry (tmi) loose poos... like really bad.
Been worrying me a little xxxx


----------

